# Halls Mentholyptus Extra Strong during 2ww



## Jo D (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi

I have a stinking cold & am steering clear of Lemsip due to the caffeine content.  I usually take Halls Mentholyptus Extra Strong (the black packet) as a decongestant.  Am I OK to take these during my 2ww?  I've only had 3 in the last 2 days & have also been using Vicks Vapour Rub.  I assume decongestants like Sudafed are a no no?

Many thanks in advance.

Jo


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Jo,

Yep Sudafed best to steer clear of but you're ok to take the Halls cough sweets if you want.

All the best for the 2ww  
Maz x


----------

